# WoW freezed PC!



## Kroshi (16. Januar 2010)

Hi,
ich hab heute mal wieder WoW draufgemacht und angefangen zu spielen. Doch sobald ich in Dalaran oder Ironforge bin, friert mein PC ein. Ich kann gar nichts mehr machen außer PC ausschalten!

Bei weiteren Städten/Gebieten konnte ich es noch nicht testen, doch vor 3 Monaten als ich ne Pause eingelegt habe, war das nicht so.

Mein Computer:
E6775 2x2.67 GHz
gForce 8800GTS 512mb
4GB Ram
Windows 7 64-bit


Was ich probiert habe:
- Treiber Aktualisiert
- Temperaturen überprüft
- Grafikdetails runterschrauben
- WTF und Cache Ordner gelöscht
- Addons rausgemacht

Bitte helft mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finde zwar zahlreiche andere die das selbe Problem haben/hatten aber keine Lösung!

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Elvia (16. Januar 2010)

Hattest du damals auch 64 Bit Windows? Hab gehört es soll Probleme verursachen.

64 Bit wird von WoW nicht unterstützt, läuft aber trotzdem mit eventuellen Problemen.

Quelle: http://forums.wow-eu...118332119&sid=3

MfG.


----------



## Kroshi (16. Januar 2010)

Jetzt habe ich Win7 64bit, damals Vista 64bit


----------



## oldesloer (16. Januar 2010)

hab das prob mit win 7 , 64bit auch gehabt. hab dan win 7 , 32 bit drauf gemacht und jetzt läuft alles wunderbar rund


----------



## Contemptio (16. Januar 2010)

wow im Kompatibilitätsmodus (win xp) starten..bei mir funzt es seit dem


----------



## TheDoggy (16. Januar 2010)

Elvia schrieb:


> Hattest du damals auch 64 Bit Windows? Hab gehört es soll Probleme verursachen.
> 
> 64 Bit wird von WoW nicht unterstützt, läuft aber trotzdem laufen mit eventuellen Problemen.
> 
> ...


Sowohl mein Freund als auch ich zocken WoW unter Win7 64 Bit und das ohne Probleme. Also daran musses nich zwangsläufig liegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kroshi (16. Januar 2010)

Contemptio schrieb:


> wow im Kompatibilitätsmodus (win xp) starten..bei mir funzt es seit dem



Grad probiert und fehlgeschlagen -.-


----------



## s0re (16. Januar 2010)

Renn schreind im Kreis, soll helfen Nee Spass. WoWRepair hast du sicher schon benutzt denke ich mal. Vielleicht hilft ne Neuinstallation (weiss nicht wie man das schreibt <.<) Sonst kommt mir nichts in den Sinn.


----------



## Kroshi (16. Januar 2010)

Ja, Repair hab ich auch schon ausprobiert.
Und neuinstallation... Ich hab die CD's nicht, also müsste ich 6.4GB mit DSL2000 runterladen-.-


----------



## TheDoggy (16. Januar 2010)

WoW auf ne externe Festplatte schieben (oder vergleichbares) und evtl musst du Windows neuinstallieren, da es vielleicht auch am Betriebssystem liegt.


----------



## Kroshi (17. Januar 2010)

Mist... Externe Festplatte hab ich keine -.-


----------



## Zwizazadera (17. Januar 2010)

Hi,

absoluter Humbug das es an der 64bit Version des BS liegen soll !


Ich selbst, meine Freundin, ihr Bruder und noch 8 Kumpels aus der Gilde,ergo 11 Mann die ich kenne Zoggen Wow mit 
Win7 (3x HomePremium, 4x Prof. Version und die anderen die Ultimate) 64bit OHNE 
jegliche Probs. und das OHNE es im XP Komp. Modus zu starten ! Einfach doppelklicken und es rennt.


Also am BS liegt es ganz bestimmt nicht !




Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Kroshi (17. Januar 2010)

Es passiert nur bei WoW! Bei keinem anderem Spiel, das macht mich so stutzig.


----------



## Nuelo (17. Januar 2010)

Ich würde auf defekte RAM tippen. Die gehen schon mal gerne einfach so kaputt. Nimm alle bis auf einen einzelnen Riegel raus, und starte das Spiel jeweils mit dem einen Riegel. Wenn es dann zwar etwas langsamer lädt, dafür stabil läuft, ist es ein HW-Defekt der RAM. Prozedur wiederholen und Riegel rotieren bis der schuldige gefunden wird.


----------



## Kroshi (17. Januar 2010)

Hm, aber wieso funktionieren dann andere Spiele?
Achja, und ich hab 2 kits à 2 Riegel, d.h. ich kann nur 2 Riegel gleichzeitig rausmachen...


----------



## Exicoo (17. Januar 2010)

Mal gucken wies nachher bei mir läuft! Habe auch Windows 7 64 bit.


----------



## Nuelo (17. Januar 2010)

Quatsch, du kannst trotzdem einen rausmachen, dann funktioniert nur das Dual Channeling temporär nicht.

Der Grund, warum andere Spiele anscheinend gehen, liegt tief im Quellcode des jeweiligen Programms und ist nicht ohne weiteres zu beantworten. Zumal du die Spiele und die Länge der Testphase nicht genannt hast.
Eigentlich genau aus diesem Grund tippe ich auf RAM, weil diese solch lustige Probleme verursachen können.

Schon x Mal erlebt.


----------



## Kroshi (17. Januar 2010)

Kann ich den RAM nicht auch per Software überprüfen? Hab irgendwie grad nicht den nerv dazu im PC rumzufummeln :/

Achja Testspiele waren:
- L4D2 ca. 45min
- CSS ca. 45min
- Red Faction Guerrilla ca. 2h


----------



## PiaMarie (17. Januar 2010)

Kroshi schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab heute mal wieder WoW draufgemacht und angefangen zu spielen. Doch sobald ich in Dalaran oder Ironforge bin, friert mein PC ein. Ich kann gar nichts mehr machen außer PC ausschalten!
> 
> Bei weiteren Städten/Gebieten konnte ich es noch nicht testen, doch vor 3 Monaten als ich ne Pause eingelegt habe, war das nicht so.
> ...





Tut mir Leid dann ist deine gForce 8800GTS 512mb kurz vorm Geist aufgeben bzw wenn du Glück hast, wird sie nur zu warm/zu heiss. Bei Mir wurde diedamals zu heiss,bis sie ganz hinüber war,da ich nicht hören wollte.


----------



## Kroshi (17. Januar 2010)

Dann wärs ja bei jedem Game!


----------



## PiaMarie (17. Januar 2010)

Kroshi schrieb:


> Dann wärs ja bei jedem Game!



Ja dachte ich damals auch,da gingen auch andere Spiele.(ausser WoW) Und hab immer wieder WoW gestartet nach 20 Min musste Pc wieder aus,dann wieder Pc hochfahren WoW neustarten und das ging etliche Runden so, bist die graka ganz wech war...Naja hoffe du findest den Fehler und sagst bescheid,was es genau war...


----------



## TheDoggy (17. Januar 2010)

Es gab mal nen RAM-Test-Programm für Diskette, aber ich bezweifle, dass es heutzutage noch so viele Disketten-Laufwerke gibt... xD
Vielleicht gibts ja inzwischen irgendwas vergleichbares...


----------



## Eyes (17. Januar 2010)

Hi. Versuche mal den code zu ändern sprich dieses thema gabs schonmal, einfach forum durchsuchen. Meinem kumpel hat es geholfen (der hat auch w7 64bit).


----------



## Polysorbate (17. Januar 2010)

Probier mal Memtest.

http://www.google.de...e&meta=&aq=f&oq=


----------



## Eyes (17. Januar 2010)

Hi. Versuche mal den code zu ändern sprich dieses thema gabs schonmal, einfach forum durchsuchen. Meinem kumpel hat es geholfen (der hat auch w7 64bit).


----------



## Eyes (17. Januar 2010)

sry für den doppelbeitrag.....schreibe vom handy


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Januar 2010)

Wieviel FPS hast du bevor der PC "einfriert", auf welcher Grafikeinstellung spielst du WoW mit welcher auflösung, hast du noch andere Programme im hintergrund auf, kommt es vlt durch neue addons die dir den speicher voll"schießen" wenn du bei vielen Leuten bist (vlt sowas wie gearscore, was ja chars scant)




oder 

oder 

oder


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Es gab mal nen RAM-Test-Programm für Diskette, aber ich bezweifle, dass es heutzutage noch so viele Disketten-Laufwerke gibt... xD
> Vielleicht gibts ja inzwischen irgendwas vergleichbares...



jojo mem test...


is auf jeder ubuntu cd drauf^^

http://memtest86.com/

oder man läds sich da runter packts auf cd und bootet von =)


----------



## Kroshi (17. Januar 2010)

Eyes genial... Ich finde leider nichts dazu!
CharlySteve:
- Grafik ist bei Standarteinstellungen
- ICQ läuft, Steam läuft
- Addons hab ich nicht drin
- In Dalaran z.b. woanders konnte ich es nicht testen!


----------



## Nuelo (17. Januar 2010)

Kroshi schrieb:


> Kann ich den RAM nicht auch per Software überprüfen? Hab irgendwie grad nicht den nerv dazu im PC rumzufummeln :/
> 
> Achja Testspiele waren:
> - L4D2 ca. 45min
> ...



Einfach das Startmenu öffnen und speicher eingeben, dann kannst du den Windows Speichertest ausführen.


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Januar 2010)

erstell dir doch mal n neuen char. wenn du bisher noch nich "woanders" hingehen konntest udn probier es da... 



sonst kann ich dir nur die repair.exe oder halt memtest empfehlen...






Nuelo schrieb:


> Einfach das Startmenu öffnen und speicher eingeben, dann kannst du den Windows Speichertest ausführen.




was man nich alles neues lernen kann =)

thx 4 tip =)


----------



## Eyes (17. Januar 2010)

ich persönlich habs nicht intalliert also bzw. Wow ist bei mir nicht in der registry drin. Da ich von vista auf w7 ebenfalls umgestiegen bin, ich starte wow einfach über eine verknüpfung zum alten wow ordner, war damals zu faul wow neu auf w7 zu installieren. Versuche den ordner zu kopieren separat das beim deinstallieren alle daten nicht gelöscht werden. Dann wow über den ordner starten mit der datei "WoW" . Ansonsten fällt mir nichts mehr ein... sry


----------



## Nuelo (17. Januar 2010)

Eyes schrieb:


> ich persönlich habs nicht intalliert also bzw. Wow ist bei mir nicht in der registry drin. Da ich von vista auf w7 ebenfalls umgestiegen bin, ich starte wow einfach über eine verknüpfung zum alten wow ordner, war damals zu faul wow neu auf w7 zu installieren. Versuche den ordner zu kopieren separat das beim deinstallieren alle daten nicht gelöscht werden. Dann wow über den ordner starten mit der datei "WoW" . Ansonsten fällt mir nichts mehr ein... sry



Sorry, das sind nur Halbschlauigkeiten. Deine lösung zielt darauf ab, dass die Festplatte evtl. defekt sein könnte. Defekte Sektoren lassen aber nicht den gesamten PC einfrieren, sondern die werden von Windows abgefangen und es gibt höchstens einen CtD (Crash to Desktop). Ich tippe nach wie vor auf RAM.

Überprüfe doch auch mal die Logs, oder poste sie. Win7 ist da schon ziemlich schlau. Startmenu -> eventvwr eingeben Windows-Protokolle Anwendung und System exportieren.


----------



## Kroshi (17. Januar 2010)

Windows Memory Test hat nichts ergeben.
Das mitm neuen char teste ich mal.

Danach mach ich das doch mit RAM Riegel ziehen...

Edit: Wie soll ich das exportieren? Ich finde da keinen Button oder so...


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Januar 2010)

Kroshi schrieb:


> Danach mach ich das doch mit RAM Riegel ziehen...


Sonst WoW neu installieren und gucken obs dann immer noch nich geht^^


----------



## Nuelo (17. Januar 2010)

Ja, der Windows Memory Test ist leider nicht so tiefgreifend wie zB ein MemTest. Sagt OK, wenn es keine offensichtlichen Probleme gibt. Kenn ich leider :/


----------



## Nuelo (17. Januar 2010)

Kroshi schrieb:


> Windows Memory Test hat nichts ergeben.
> Das mitm neuen char teste ich mal.
> 
> Danach mach ich das doch mit RAM Riegel ziehen...
> ...



Rechtsklick auf Anwedung - Alle Ereignisse speichern unter...

Am besten erst Rechtsklick erst "Protokoll löschen", neu starten, Game anmachen, auf Absturz warten, und dann exportieren. Sonst ist da noch Schrott drin vom letzten halben Jahr oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kroshi (17. Januar 2010)

War grad mit nem anderem Char in Ironforge. ZACK PC freezed und weg -.-

Edit: Hab deinen Edit zu spät gesehen... mom


----------



## Kroshi (17. Januar 2010)

http://www.file-upload.net/download-2167643/asd.evtx.html
Hier das Log


----------



## Nuelo (17. Januar 2010)

Hmm, dir wird selbst aufgefallen sein, dass dein Pc alle paar Sekunden, diese vmauthd vermisst. Das ist eine Komponente von VMWare. Falls du es installiert hast, probiere das programm neu zu installieren, oder komplett zu deinstallieren. 

Wobei ich nicht glauben möchte, dass dies in Zusammenhang steht mit deinen Freezes. Auf jeden Fall aber einen Versuch Wert. Google mal nach "vmauthd event 100" und schau, ob einige Lösungsansätze für deinen Fall gehen könnten. Dann ist wenigstens dieses eine Problem gelöst.


----------



## Kroshi (17. Januar 2010)

Hab VMware erst nach den Freezes installiert, also schätze ich dass es nicht daran liegt.
Aber ich google mal


----------



## raptor14 (17. Januar 2010)

ich hätte noch einen anderen vorschlag:

lösche mal den cache von WoW und hast du viele Addons installiert ... ich hatte heute ein ähnliches prob ... habe wow neu aufgesetzt udn dann halt mit der zeit die addons wieder drauf gemacht und anfangs lief alles super, aber ab einer bestimmten anzahl war in Eisenschmiede quasi nix mehr zu machen ... starkes ruckeln und es wurde immer nicht schlimm, wenn ich mir ein item angeschaut habe ...

bei mir war der verursacher GearScore ... habs deaktiviert und alles war wieder flüssig ...

probiers mal aus, ob du auch sowas findest


----------



## Kroshi (17. Januar 2010)

Cache+WTF gelöscht, Addons hab ich auch raus.

Aber wie es scheint ist wirklich ein RAM Riegel defekt. Hab grad mal den ersten ausgebaut, jetzt läufts ohne Freeze. Mit dem Riegel gibts wieder n Freeze.


----------



## Exicoo (17. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab auch Win 7 mit 64 bit und funktioniert alles richtig.

edit: Na dann wirds am Ram liegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Januar 2010)

Kroshi schrieb:


> Aber wie es scheint ist wirklich ein RAM Riegel defekt. Hab grad mal den ersten ausgebaut, jetzt läufts ohne Freeze. Mit dem Riegel gibts wieder n Freeze.


Dann steck den defekten rein und lass memtest 2-3mal drüber laufen..
Wenn der 1Fehler anzeigt kannste anfang nen neuen Ram zu kaufen^^


----------



## Kroshi (17. Januar 2010)

Ja, aber ich glaube die anderen haben auch schon einen leichten Knacks, ich teste nachher mal mit dem Memtest.


----------



## Yakashi (17. Januar 2010)

Hey wenn du das problem immer noch hast, 
schau mal ob du das programm "T(h)eat-Fire" drauf hast und Deinstalliere das. 

Hatte ein Ähnliches Problem und bei mir hats geholfen. 
Bin mir nu nicht mehr grad sicher ob es Teat oder Theat heißt.


----------



## EnemyArea (17. Januar 2010)

hab grade wieder das selbe problem gehabt, mitten im spiel hängt sich wow auf. geht nix mehr, skype und ts laufen aber weiter. der pc ist komplett neu. 3 tage alt. aber hatte schon vorher probleme mit dem game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (18. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte am Samstag ein ähnliches Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kurz nach Weihnachten habe ich mir ein High End System zusammengestellt ink Windows 7 64 Bit.
Als ich dann Samstag ingame war ( ich spiele im Fenstermodus ) Stand bei mir 2-3 mal oben im Fenster : 

World of Warcraft : Keine Rückmeldung 

Sprich das Programm reagierte nichtmehr und im Fenstermodus herrschte Standbild. Nach 10 sek war alles vorbei und das spiel lief wieder. Wieso, Warum ? Keine ahnung... ansonsten läuft alles wunderbar.


----------



## Kroshi (18. Januar 2010)

Bei mir wars halt der ganze PC, nicht nur WoW


----------



## Polysorbate (19. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab das Problem auch seit geraumer Zeit. Hab schon alles durch getestet, getauscht und so weiter. Brachte keine Besserung. Im offiziellen Forum gibt es da auch einige Beiträge zu, richtig geholfen wurde da keinem.
Jemand schreibt in einem Beitrag davon, irgendwas in der registry zu ändern. Soll aber nur unter Win XP funktionieren. Das Betrifft aber auch nur Grafikkarten die auf den Speicher zurück greifen?Ka von solchen Dingen^^

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=9520846557&sid=3&pageNo=2

irgendwo da drinnen steht es^^
Da ich zur zeit mal wieder Win7 drauf haben, teste ich das nicht. Fehler war bei mir aber auch unter WIn XP, VIsta und halt 7.


----------

